# Looking for a Ford Galaxie 1969 model



## Manthis (Apr 14, 2017)

Any idea where i might find a 1969 Ford Galaxie 500 model?

Thanks,
Manthis


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

AMT made a '70 police interceptor model you might be able to modify


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This site has this one. 100 bucks.










AMT CAR & TRUCK vintage out of production plastic model kits for sale Gasoline Alley Antiques


More 65-66 500s out there.


----------



## Manthis (Apr 14, 2017)

*Thank you*

I will look at that!! Thanks again!


----------

